# In Light of the Recent Events In Haiti, This Is Most Likely the Best Sermon Out There



## Archlute (Jan 17, 2010)

The Day of Disaster, Joel 1:1-20; Rev. Rob Norris

This sermon was preached all the way back on the 1st of November, yet it still might be the most theologically well thought out sermon that you will hear regarding God's judgment and national disasters. You really must listen.

And, no, he does not take an agnostic position regarding God's providence and our ability to understand the meaning behind events such as these.


----------

